# Entertainment Forum > Classic Television >  Allie to die

## tammyy2j

Allie gets cancer but then gets the all clear. When she is leaving the hospital she gets run over and dies in Gavin's arms.

----------


## Bad Wolf

so thats the twist!!!

----------


## tasha_cfc

That episode is going to be really sad!

----------


## Bad Wolf

dont forget the tissues!

----------


## Los_hb

Are No!!!! Pass the Hankies-Poor Gavin!

----------


## Bad Wolf

its going to be cold feet all over again!!!  my god i did cry at that, the last two episodes were tragic!!! in fact it makes me cry every time i see it!

----------


## Los_hb

Me two! When i wathc it on DVD i fast forward the bit where Rachel dies!

----------


## eastie

sorry, but how do you know Allie gets run over?
thanx

----------


## talulah

does this happen next week or later on in the series?

----------


## Abbie

i alos want to know when this happens because she is leaving hospital next episode so im startin to panic ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh.

----------


## tasha_cfc

i hope she remains in the show until near the end of this series but i doubt it i think she'll be in about 3 or 4 more episodes hopefully anyway!!

----------


## Gabby

:Crying:   awww that is going to be soo upsetting, i bet i will end up  :Crying:

----------


## squarelady

I didn't mean to read this topic!  :Lol:  Oh well!

----------


## Crazy Gal 88

OH NO SHE CANT DIE!!!!NNNNOOOOO. plus shes just got everything she always wanted. i am probs gonaa use a load of tissues - it so sad!   :Crying:   :Crying:

----------


## Katy

i need to find out how to work my video goes i work late on tuesdays

----------


## Kylie

Cutting it = Gavin and Allie - the whole thing is about them and their ups and downs it will not be the same without her

----------


## squarelady

> Cutting it = Gavin and Allie - the whole thing is about them and their ups and downs it will not be the same without her


I agree, Sarah Parish is fab! - I wonder why she decided she didn't want to do it anymore?

----------


## Loopy_Charls

:Crying:  That eppisode will be so sad! I really like Allie as well. It said that she was going to leave half way through the eppisodes in a magazine. Sarah Parish who plays her said that she wanted to leave last seris but needed to tie up loose ends with Allie and Gavin's storyline. 

 :Smile:  Does anyone know any thing about the Melissa and Gavin storyline? Does Gavin still have feelings for her? I thought that last eppisode but he really does love Allie. When she leaves do you think that it will clear the way for Melissa and Gavin?

 :Embarrassment:  Luv Loop_Charls xx

----------


## angelblue

I hope he doesnt get with melissa he loves allie   :Cheer:

----------


## Bryan

allie is to cutting it like tanya is to footballers wives

whereas in soaps i do not believe that one character is the show, these popaulrs dramas im afraid it is true, we soon enough believe "it wouldnt be the same without..." and once that happens and they leave then the drama is usually doomed to failure

saying that i hope Lara from casualty will be ok in it... but can she really take the leading role in a drama that always has been sarah parishs?

bondboffin

----------


## angelblue

It wont be the same with out allie any way it only 6 espisode so their is only 5 left and then it wont be on for ages again because it only short   :Rotfl:

----------


## Loopy_Charls

I think your right Allie had the leading role in Cutting it can Melissa really be able to take over that role and become the leading character? 

In casualty there wasnt any real leading roles but Christine Stephen-Daly was good in that as Lara, I hope that Melissa will shine like Allie does. But I dont think anyone can replace Allie (but Christine is a great actress and then again so is Sarah Parrish LOL)

----------


## Bad Wolf

i dont see how Melissa can take over the central role, because it has always been about Allie's relationship with Finn and Gavin and (to a large extent) Mia, then with Darcey and Sydney her sisters

----------


## Loopy_Charls

:Smile:  Yeah I agree with you. The main storyline really all the time has been about Allie and Finn or Allie and Gavin's relationship and then it moved onto Gavin and Ruby and everything. It's really good in the way that they did the storyline and now a even bigger complication has been thrown in and thats Melissa. LOL maybe she should ust get with Liam and then all the messy compliations can be sorted lol

 :Rotfl:  
loppy charls

----------


## Bad Wolf

> Yeah I agree with you. The main storyline really all the time has been about Allie and Finn or Allie and Gavin's relationship and then it moved onto Gavin and Ruby and everything. It's really good in the way that they did the storyline and now a even bigger complication has been thrown in and thats Melissa. LOL maybe she should ust get with Liam and then all the messy compliations can be sorted lol
> 
>  
> loppy charls


hey welcome to the boards!

do you think this series could possibly be the last?

----------


## Loopy_Charls

:Smile:  thanks.

I dunno I hope not because Cutting it is such a good drama. It never seems to stay on for very long either does it? How may eppisodes are in this series. I think there's about 5 or 6 isnt there?   :Ponder:  

Loopy Charls
 :Lol:

----------


## Bad Wolf

there are 6, the beeb are really good for drama series at the mo, i'm totally hooked on spooks, hustle and cutting it

----------


## Loopy_Charls

:Cheer:  Yey someone else is hooked on Cutting it! LOL 
   When the series ended with Gavin and Allie on the bridge at the end of seris three I didnt think there was another one coming back and that was it but when I heard it was back I was really happy because it was so good the last three series. (Although it took me ages to get the relationships right who was with who and who divorced who ect ect   :Lol: )

Well done the BBC   :Thumbsup:  

Luv Loopy Charls   :Wub:

----------


## Bad Wolf

they do a map on the bbc site, it may be worth posting it on here but its huge, it you just think everyone has been with everyone your on the right path, it was nice of them to keep rubys boyf in it, the busker who is suddenly a trained hair stylist!

----------


## Loopy_Charls

:Rotfl:  Yeah that map is massive are you on about the connections one? On the cutting it site? 

I can't wait till Tuesday when Allie comes out of hosiptal its gonna be so sweet. Have you seen the adverts for it? 

Luv Loopy Charls   :Angel:

----------


## cinnamoroll

can someone remind me what happened to mia? i thought her brother would have gone with her cos they seemed close. ..

----------


## Loopy_Charls

:Smile:  Yeah 
After kidnapping Ralfie and taking him to the roof top I think Mia just left but I dont know wether this is right she might have gone to a hopsital or something I'm sure I remember that but I dont know. I thought Troy would have gone with her as well but he didnt and now he is a professional hair stylist lol

----------


## Luna

> its going to be cold feet all over again!!!  my god i did cry at that, the last two episodes were tragic!!! in fact it makes me cry every time i see it!


I still haven't seen the full last of episodes of cold feet, i remember having to turn it off to try and calm myself down from crying too much.

----------


## Loopy_Charls

Yeah I know what you mean. I cry at anything. I think the last time I cried at something on TV was Casualty when Lara left   :Rotfl:   becuase I thought that Lara was really good in it. Christine who played her is a good actress and I'm well happy that she is in Cutting it now   :Rotfl:  

Luv Loopy_Charls

----------


## lilly

no no no no no!!!! i dont want Allie to die! i also heard that when Allie dies Gavin can no longer cope in manchester, so he leaves. I think this may well be the last series and to be honest i think it would be better to end now while the series is on top, rather than trying to keep it going with new characters! it would become an entirly different programme. Plus i really hope Gavin and Melissa dont get together and i dont think they will, Allie is the love of Gavins life, i really cant see him getting over her easily! o its going to be so sad!!!!!!!x

----------


## Loopy_Charls

:Crying:  ye i no  :Crying:  i dont want them to leave either. I think it will be the last series as well seeings as they would have to bring in new people which wouldnt be as good seeing as the main people were Allie, Gavin, Finn, Ruby, and Darcy and Sydney and that lot.

----------

